# Free Omega Sharkskin Strap (Almost)



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

I got this Omega sharkskin strap, number 1246, when I bought my Omega Constellation Megaquartz (32kHz) off eBay some time ago.










Nice though it looks, the strap is not correct for the watch and so when I was having my watch refurbished at STS I got a new proper Omega strap for it. The 1246 is now surplus to requirements but rather than simply sell it I would like it to go to a good home. It actually belongs with an early tuning fork model, case reference ST1980039, 1260 calibre day date, and here is a photo of the model.










So if you own one of these and feel life is not complete without a sharkskin strap, just send me a wrist shot of the watch in question and donate Â£20 to the forum and the strap is yours.

PS. Thanks to Gary (Agent Orange) and Simon Freese of STS for info.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is very generous John and a good deal for someone.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

John

Would it fit one of these?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't know,info in post got mainly from STS .If you think it might i could send it and you could see.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

That would be good mate if you would and I will donate to the forum no probs


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

tried to pm but you can,t recieve ant new messages.if you pm me your address will send strap.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Now gone to a good home with Gaz 64.


----------

